# 2022 SC Heckler vs Turbo Levo 3



## ryano4u (Nov 8, 2011)

Anyone done a head to head yet? Love to hear some input on the two facing off. I'm torn between them. TYIA


----------



## EliminatorMTB (Apr 28, 2009)

Considering how much $$ the bikes cost, consider getting demo's. I was able to rent a Gen 3 Levo from Specialized Santa Cruz Experience Center last week, not sure if Santa Cruz Bikes is offering demos yet I'd look into it, nothing is going to beat going out there and riding both bikes yourself. I was able to do 30 miles and 5,000 ft of elevation on the Levo at UCSC, enough for me to decide if I'd be happy with the bike. I ended up ordering the bike thru Specialized and they discounted the cost of the rental.


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

If you get a chance, demo them both. I have a Levo Gen 2 and will be upgrading to the Gen 3 for these reasons. 
Brose motor is more efficient at using the battery power. 
Brose motor is slightly more powerful. 
Brose motor pulls good from low rpm to high cadence. 
Specialized integration of all the controls can’t be beat. 
Through the phone app, it is one of the most customizable motor period. You can get a Brose with all the setting to ride exactly how you want. 
Cascade links just released a new long shock kit that gives the Levo 165mm of travel and no geo change. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjay (Oct 17, 2006)

I demoed the Medium Levo 2 last year and I often ride the Small Levo 2 because my sister owns one. So I'm quite familiar with the Brose motor (unless the Levo 3 has new motor version?). Two weeks ago I bought a Medium Heckler C. I chose the Heckler because I honestly didn't like the Brose motor feel. Because I've only ridden the Brose, I thought all motors feels that way. The power delivery, even when toned down, just feels a bit abrupt and it feels like I'm fighting the bike when going over technical climbs when ratcheting the pedal is needed. In most of the reviews, they said the Shimano EP8 motors has smooth power delivery and they're right! It does! Even if you have it on Trail mode, you can tone it down for tech climbs. I'm constantly flipping the modes between Eco and Trail when doing some features. I like the motor a lot and this is why I chose the Heckler.

As for the efficiency, I rode a 30m/6k' on the Levo using the default settings on Trail/Boost and I had 10% battery left after my ride. On my Heckler, I did 34m/6k' on custom settings Eco/Trail and have 60% (3 bars) left. I didn't use Boost at all. Using 100% Boost on my Heckler, I did 1 hr 45min, 19m/5k' with 30% (2 bars) left. I think the they're pretty equal or maybe the Heckler is slightly better only because I was running a slow rolling tires (Maxxis Minions/Assegai Maxx Grip) vs fast rolling tires on the Levo which are the Eliminator T7/Butcher T7.

I currently own a 2019 Specialized Stumpjumper Expert and I like this bike a lot that I owned two of the same model until last year, as well as owning the 2020 Stumpy Evo that I also end up selling last year. My wife also has a Stumpy which is the Sworks Evo. The Stumpy is the MTB version of the Levos. The only thing I don't like about the rear FSR is that it hang up sometimes on highspeed runs. Doesn't happen all the time but its there. I haven't felt that on my Heckler even though the rear is only 27.5 and I sometimes bottom the shock out, it really just soaks everything up and I find myself going faster over the chattery stuff because the rear is just rolling without any interruption. The only thing that's holding me back on the Heckler is my Lyrik Select with MoCo damper which I will replace with Charger 2.1 once my order comes in. The front can't keep up with the rear atm, it's very rough like it has way too much dampening (still fine tuning) vs the rear. I'm also so used to Charger 2 and 2.1 even on my hardtails.

Best to Demo both and do at least 50 miles per bike.

_Before I forget, the Heckler at speed feels like a small bike. It is easy to change direction and boost off of whatever small kicker on the sides. On slow tech up/down, it doesn't feel tippy like the Levo2. This has something to do with the Geo and I believe the Levo 3 has that more modern Geo, similar to the Heckler. I just want to mention that though._


----------

